# Blacktail Deer!



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

Our new addition to the family...  

Just happen to be sipping my coffee this morning and looked out my window and saw my regulars, plus this "Blacktail"! 3/4/2011 10:10 am Hummmmm....:!


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

Has anyone seen any Blacktails in Ohio? This is the first one I've ever seen in the wild.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just so no one gets confused, that&#8217;s not a blacktail deer. It&#8217;s a whitetail deer with a black outer tail. We&#8217;re thousands of miles from blacktail country. 

Neat looking animal, you don&#8217;t see those often


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> Just so no one gets confused, thats not a blacktail deer. Its a whitetail deer with a black outer tail. Were thousands of miles from blacktail country.
> 
> Neat looking animal, you dont see those often


I had to rub and clear my eyes a few times, because I wasn't quite sure what I was seeing That black tail was the first thing I noticed when the deer first showed up. I never seen this deer in the area and I've never seen one with that much black on the tail before. It appeared that the deer was much darker than the others thats for sure. I hope he sticks around, if so, Ill try to get more video of him. Thanks M.Magis for clarifying what I was seeing. I appreciate it. Has anyone else seen anything like this deer in the field? Share your story or pics if you have any. Thanks.


----------



## Timjim (May 15, 2011)

I have some trail cam pics of deer with black tails but can't figure out how to post them. Need help.


----------



## Walleye Rap (May 7, 2011)

i have a great close-up video of a deer with black tail with another deer with a whitetail. can someone tell me step by step how to post from my windows media player to this site?


----------



## Walleye Rap (May 7, 2011)

i think this will work


----------

